# Breakfast at my house



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan still eats in his crate, Brady and Towhee eat in the kitchen and while Ms Towhee is 'attractive' Faelan also eats in my room so the mature, intact males are separated for high value meals 

Here is a video, to show Ms Towhee's Twirly Bird side, of breakfast time at my house ...

https://youtu.be/-slHyImisUU


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, love Towhee's twirly bird, too cute.
You've got great looking happy and excited pups.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great video, that's what I call excited!.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So cute! Maxi's a twirly bird too when she's excited!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Very very sweet!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

So cute - my girls a hopper


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the smile  Ms Fiona does the minor Faelan twirl herself.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Great video. I own a twirly bird also glad to know she isn't the only on excited to eat.


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

awesome video man......


----------

